# First year No. CA beekeeper new to Bee Source.



## d-amick (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you for authorizing me to post. New beekeeper in San Mateo, CA area. Two hives. Really enjoying the bees!

d-amick


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome DA! If you are nice I will let you use the staple gun to build those frames.


----------



## d-amick (Oct 27, 2012)

Oliver,my mentor on the Whats New forum, has me busy painting, nailing, melting, bottling, sweeping, washing. Why not learn to staple, too. I'll be on the next bus bound for FLA. Just kidding. And, Oliver has been very kind. Have family in Palatka!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

If Charlie was half as helpful as DA I would let him use my extracting room also.


----------

